# My mom is so annoying



## Alltoowell93 (Jun 28, 2013)

I love my mom to death. When she isn't in a mood, our relationship is great. But, she is always mad at my dad for something. He's either home too much and is "lazy", or out too much drinking and who knows what else. 
When she's mad at him she just goes completely silent. Literally she doesn't talk to anyone except the dog... I'm an only child so it's just the three of us and a dog. I'm planning on moving out once I graduate college and get a job. Right now I have to continue living with them. 

It's so annoying that all of a sudden she just doesn't talk for however long, especially to me. I know I didn't do anything and she's just mad at him, but she always treats me the same way. 
Then I get annoyed at my dad because everyone's just divided and it's so awkward to even be home. I know it's not his fault and my mom is just searching for things to be mad at him for, but it's so frustrating.
Since I'm an only child, I feel so in the middle of it and I have no one to talk to about it.
They've almost gotten divorced multiple times and I just wish they would already. I think the reason they don't is sometimes because of me still living at home, and also their financial situation.

It sucks that because of their issues, I have to walk around the house with all this negative energy and ignore my mom because even if I tried to talk to her, she won't say anything.
Like if I was mad at my dad, I'd still talk to my mom and vise versa. 
My dad also doesn't even know why she's mad half the time. I don't understand why she's so passive aggressive it's the most annoying effing thing.

Just venting here but if anyone has comments or can relate please feel free to express.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

Maybe your dad is having an affair


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I understand how you feel, I think. My mom gets annyoed at my dad too, but she tends to express her annoyance by just mumbling to herself or other passive aggressive ways, such as little comments and things. It's really annoying and I feel like I'm walking on eggshells at times. Sometimes she won't speak to me for a bit, sometimes I'm able to talk to her and calm her down. She seems to enjoy when I take an interest in the situation, but sometimes she tells me to leave her alone.

I understand what you mean by the negative energy. When my mom gets like that or my dad gets angry in response, I tend to just go to my room, as it's usually at night when it happens. They both drink, and it makes it worse at night.

My dad at times says he doesn't get her problem either and just says he's had enough. They aren't very good at talking things over it seems, and it seems they just live together rather than married.


----------



## Alltoowell93 (Jun 28, 2013)

shyguy07 said:


> I understand how you feel, I think. My mom gets annyoed at my dad too, but she tends to express her annoyance by just mumbling to herself or other passive aggressive ways, such as little comments and things. It's really annoying and I feel like I'm walking on eggshells at times. Sometimes she won't speak to me for a bit, sometimes I'm able to talk to her and calm her down. She seems to enjoy when I take an interest in the situation, but sometimes she tells me to leave her alone.
> 
> I understand what you mean by the negative energy. When my mom gets like that or my dad gets angry in response, I tend to just go to my room, as it's usually at night when it happens. They both drink, and it makes it worse at night.
> 
> My dad at times says he doesn't get her problem either and just says he's had enough. They aren't very good at talking things over it seems, and it seems they just live together rather than married.


This is so similar to my situation, I'm glad someone else can relate. Only my dad drinks, but both of my parents also suck a communicating. Half the time there is just no communication. 
Cubsfandave suggested maybe my dad is having an affair, well he's not wrong. He did have one in the past and that was something we found out recently. It's been discussed and that's why I mentioned they haven't divorced for financial reasons. They really just are roommates at this point.

I totally messed up the other day and did something I super regret. I was eating out with friends and we were sitting outside and all of a sudden we hear this woman cursing at the top of her lungs and we turn and its coming from my dads car driving by. Automatically I assume the worst and call my mom to tell her there was a woman in his car. Turns out there were 4 people in the car and this lady was another persons friend or gf in the car idk which. I feel so stupid that I even got in the middle of it. I probably should have called my dad first but my initial reaction was to protect my mom. I feel so ashamed now and don't want to even face my parents. Even if he is lying which I don't believe he is, I shouldn't have gotten involved and now I just hate myself.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

Alltoowell93 said:


> I love my mom to death. When she isn't in a mood, our relationship is great. But, she is always mad at my dad for something. He's either home too much and is "lazy", or out too much drinking and who knows what else.
> When she's mad at him she just goes completely silent. Literally she doesn't talk to anyone except the dog... I'm an only child so it's just the three of us and a dog. I'm planning on moving out once I graduate college and get a job. Right now I have to continue living with them.
> 
> It's so annoying that all of a sudden she just doesn't talk for however long, especially to me. I know I didn't do anything and she's just mad at him, but she always treats me the same way.
> ...


Sounds the opposite of my family. My dad was always the aggressive /out going one while my mom was introverted/shy , never left the house.

My dad would be angry coming home from work and seeing my mom not ever doing anything. It's like he got older and realized they had completely different personalities. Caused alot of bull**** /arguments in my household growing up.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

@Alltoowell93

your family needs to communicate. Something tells me there is very little direct communication.

Your mom is disappointed in your dad for some, or more , reasons. And your dad has his issues which , from your post it appears he's not talking about to you or your mom. You need to open up to each other. Or at least your parents, need to touch base.

i'd recommend Family therapy .


----------

